# Anyone care to let me sit in your M3 for a minute? Bay Area, CA



## EZRyder (Jan 12, 2018)

This may be a bit forward, so to speak, but can I sit in your car? LOL I have a reservation for a Model 3 coming up soon, "Early 2018". Problem is, I'm 6'4" and I really want to see how I fit in this thing before I order it - yet the Tesla Stores won't have one to sit in until March, or so. I've seen the one video with the 6'7" guy, but I'd really like to try it for myself. I live in Half Moon Bay, and work in San Jose, so anything from San Francisco to San Jose - preferably on the Penninsula and no the East Bay - would be do-able for me to come to you.

For the record, I currently lease a Bolt - and love it! But the tech is calling me. I had a Spark EV before the Bolt - Premium Edition, which I've had for exactly one year - but I couldn't wait for the Model 3. Now I regret not waiting, of course, as I will take a huge loss on the Bolt if I take delivery of the 3 in a few months. I don't suppose there's any way to postpone the reservation without going to the back of the line - or is there?

Thanks, and... let me know!

Eric


----------



## mig (Jul 10, 2017)

There's supposedly a Model 3 being installed at the Palo Alto showroom.

https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/01/11/tesla-model-3-hits-showroom-for-first-time-ever-in-palo-alto/


----------



## ölbrenner (May 4, 2016)

The M3 will accomodate a wide range of drivers. I've personally seen 5'2 to 6'6 fit, and myself at 6'4 (mostly torso so headroom is always an issue) had 3-4" of headroom left. FYI if you are waiting for the standard version, it will have about an inch less headroom.

Good luck!


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

I went to the Palo Alto (Stanford Shopping Center) dealership today and sat in a Midnight Silver Model 3 (VIN 3345) with performance wheels. I'm planning to get black, but the midnight silver looked really good.

The sales staff said there was a little line that formed before they opened at 10am, but when I got there at about 11am you only had to wait for two or three people before you could sit in the drivers seat. And if someone jumped out of a back seat, you could just jump right in.

I didn't feel like I had tons of time to totally mess with everything, but I did the following:

Adjust the mirrors and the steering wheel (but forgot to check the view in the rear view mirror)
Crank the stereo up until the whole place was rocking (it sounded solid, not distorty, there is good bass presence, but not a thumper)
Open and close the frunk (it's pretty small, but it's a neat thing to have; staff was careful to run over and instruct on hand placement at close)
Sat in the back (behind a guy who was 6'2"-I'm 6'-we both had plenty of room. It's true that you are not really snugly bolstered back there-you're not sinking into a comfy chair-but you're also not squished at all.)
Opened and closed the trunk (it's a good-sized trunk; check)
Examined the new headliner fabric (it's perfectly fine, it looks good; the door panels and the Model S next to had Alcantera for comparison)
Held the steering wheel and pretended to be a race car driver (not really, but what can you do other than grip it?)
Looked over the nose at the front view (it's not as radical as I expected; I wonder if the 6'2" guy before me put the seat really low; if you already drive a car with a low-pro hood-like a Prius or a Toyota Sienna van-it's not crazy radical; I guess I expected to be looking down at the road or something, I dunno)
Gazed at the car from all angles (the front is dead sexy, the rear is perfectly fine)
One sales person I chatted up said two things of interest to me:


He said the ride is a little harsher if you're used to an S or a Japanese car, especially with sport wheels; his opinion was that 18" was still a big wheel, and benefited the ride
He said that some non-owner HAD already gotten cars (I doubt this, but maybe some VIPs? Seems like big news I'd have heard of already)
I think that's about it. It's obviously a special car. If you were hoping to go stealth and not have people notice that you've got a new car you can forget that. It is unlike any car... ever.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

No pics, @John ??


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> No pics, @John ??


Okay, in the spirit of "pics or didn't happen," here are a couple. Not in the spirit of "here's something you haven't seen before."


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

John said:


> Okay, in the spirit of "pics or didn't happen," here are a couple. Not in the spirit of "here's something you haven't seen before."


It's just that @SoFlaModel3 , myself and a few others on the Midnight Silver, Sports Wheels train can't get enough of seeing our car on display!!


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Got to see what's it like when at least one person walked up and didn't know how the door handles work. They just kind of poked and rubbed on them ineffectually.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> It's just that @SoFlaModel3 , myself and a few others on the Midnight Silver, Sports Wheels train can't get enough of seeing our car on display!!


Looked really good in interior lighting, not nearly as light as it looks in bright sunlight. I like the blue better in dim light, too. But I like black, so you can tell I like darker colors. (My motto is: don't like panel gaps? Get black. Zero panel gaps always.)


----------

